# Identify Plant



## Kal204 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi, hoping someone can help me out. Trying to identify this plant and having no luck. I've been searching and can't find anything that looks like it. Thank you!


----------



## Kal204 (Jan 2, 2019)

Think I found it. Can anyone confirm. Looks a bit like Narrow-Leaf Temple Hygrophila Corymbosa??


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Whatever it is, I like it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be Hygrophilia ‘Siamensis 53B’.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal204 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you. Very much appreciated! Now I know how to take care of it.


----------

